# Help me refine this landscaping design



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I did a small landscaping project in my backyard last week now I'm looking to refine it perhaps adding a focal point or a small flower bed. I appreciate everyone input.



Here are a few ideas I came up with so far.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Not a fan of the fountain tbh. What about a small pond?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Add more boxwoods to create a curved hedge. Add pavers inside the hedge with planters for a formal garden space. Use the tall thin evergreens as accent behind the boxwood hedge. Bonus points for creating a topiary. I would space them evenly for a formal feel. Search for French formal garden styles. Here is an example picture from Pinterest(https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211317407501523738/):


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

bernstem said:


> Add more boxwoods to create a curved hedge. Add pavers inside the hedge with planters for a formal garden space. Use the tall thin evergreens as accent behind the boxwood hedge. Bonus points for creating a topiary. I would space them evenly for a formal feel. Search for French formal garden styles. Here is an example picture from Pinterest(https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211317407501523738/):


Awesome I like the idea of adding more boxwood. The distance between the box woods is about 15 ft do it won't be a huge bed.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

GPO Man said:


> Not a fan of the fountain tbh. What about a small pond?


I like the patina they develop overtime. A pond will be nice but it'd cost a lot more.

https://www.haddonstone.com/en-us/prod/westonbirt-urn/


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

ceriano said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Add more boxwoods to create a curved hedge. Add pavers inside the hedge with planters for a formal garden space. Use the tall thin evergreens as accent behind the boxwood hedge. Bonus points for creating a topiary. I would space them evenly for a formal feel. Search for French formal garden styles. Here is an example picture from Pinterest(https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211317407501523738/):
> ...


It doesn't need to be big. The circle in the picture is probably 15 feet across.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

bernstem said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


Awesome I'll do some measurements today see what I can come up with. I'm also looking to add a fire pit and patio at some point so I'll have to leave enough space for that.

Do you know what type of boxwood is used for low hedges like this? Is it the green velvet?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

There are so many varieties of boxwood. I don't know a specific one, but your local nursery should be able to guide you to one that will do well in your area with your size goals.

Looking at your design, I see scattered individual plantings with a lot of variety, but not much of a unifying theme or overall structure. You should have more structure in the overall plan and use flowering plants, topiaries, etc. as accents. If you look at the French formal, also English formal, and to a different degree American Prairie style they create a structure with foundation plantings.

In a traditional French Garden, you have paths leading from the residence. The house should be focal to and integrated with the design. The paths are partitioned by short hedges, symmetric, and geometric. Open areas often have water features in the center, and statuary or taller plantings are used to create interest. Trees are typically seen away from the residence. There should also be some raised area (like a second floor window or patio on the house) where you can view the garden layout. The style works well in large gardens, but can be used for smaller gardens. Versailles's gardens are considered one of the premiere examples of the French Garden style. French gardens are very structured and formal.

English Gardens are similar but see a relaxation of the formal nature of French gardens. They use formal elements but set them against or in a more natural backdrop. Where a French garden may have a hedge maze, an English garden would have meandering paths with scattered focal areas and a backdrop of rolling hills and more natural areas. English gardens will have formal areas in the garden (often an idealized recreation of a Greek temple). They are an idealized representation of nature and more informal than French gardens.

I find French garden style (most homes do not have the space to create a true French garden) to work better in rectangular back yard with defined borders like brick walls or, in your case, a long straight back hedge of evergreens. If you look at the example pictures, they all have those long straight borders of something. English garden styles would be more suited to a yard with a gradual transition to natural landscape. A house sitting on the edge of a golf course would be an example.

There is also no need to conform to a single style in creating a garden or landscape, but the classic gardens styles like French, English, Italian, Japanese, Cottage, etc. are classic for a reason. They generally work well.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

ceriano said:


> Awesome I'll do some measurements today see what I can come up with. I'm also looking to add a fire pit and patio at some point so I'll have to leave enough space for that.


If you like the French style, I would move the firepit to the center of the stone area. Place seating around it. A French garden would use cast iron benches or other more formal seating. Surround the square/rectangular patio with a boxwood/Lavendar/Holly hedge with an entrance at each side in the middle of the side. If you want just 2 entrances, I would place them symmetrically and on opposite sides from each other. Add taller plantings at the corners or outside the corners. If you have space, 4 glazed or cast stone pot on the patio in the corners with flowering plants would provide color.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

It can be done but the beds will be approx 7ft wide.
Another option would be to have to boxwoods until the middle of the box to gain extra space.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

I like the idea of having seating like this. That row of trees is about 100 ft stretch. I've only planted a 20 ft area in front of the deck just to have a better view  The only issue is it's narrow only about 30ft wide since the deck is sticking out. 
I was thinking to do several rooms (maybe 3) each have their own focal point.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

You people are a bad influence and costing me money. I never knew I needed any of this until this thread


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Lawn Noob said:


> You people are a bad influence and costing me money. I never knew I needed any of this until this thread


What you really need is the house to use as a background for a true French garden. Versailles is the classic example and the size dwelling you should be aiming for to do it right. :bandit:


----------

